# out for a few hours inshore report for 6/12 & 6/13



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

had some business to take care of on beach blvd saturday morning and figured i'd squeeze a couple hours in on a rising tide before it got too hot  [smiley=devil10.gif] found this 22" while working a mud bank with my trusty ol' fishbites/slayer jig combo







[/img]

then a little later found this 25"er cruising along and fed him something to nibble on  








[/img]

right before i packed it up to head in this flounder stopped by to say hello 








[/img]

released the reds to live another day  the flounder? :-? not so lucky  ;D

early sunday morning found me and cami launching at a very foggy undisclosed location    cami scored a small trout using the grubs but didnt have her "face" on so she opted out of any picture taking  : :-X me on the other hand am always willing to post my ugly mug so long as i'm fighting or holding a fish when it happens   ;D







[/img]
hows this for the first fish of the day? just a hair over the 27" mark so back  in he goes in hopes of producing many more for us to enjoy  








[/img]

my very next cast had my rod bent double again   but got him to the boat when he came unbuttoned   would have been a nice mid slotter probably 23"-25"  [smiley=frustrate2.gif] oh well no use crying over spilled milk  [smiley=boohoo.gif] still determined i press on in search of another.... which i found just a short time later  








[/img]

after that we moved to another location but the rising tide and rising temps started to catch up and  with the best fishing of the day behind us we lit the candles on the ol' merc 2 smoke and made tracks for the dock. thats it for the week gang but stay tuned as always for the next one


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Working them narrow creeks,
I bet you could have stopped any and all of those fish on a 202...


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Working them narrow creeks,
> I bet you could have stopped any and all of those fish on a 202...


i dont know about that big one he put a heck of a fight  ;D sure felt good catching him on my new shimano cI4 stradic 2500 and matching 7'2" shimano cumara rod  : ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Nice catching as usual sbc. If things go as planned, I hope to be doing a bit of creek fishing in St. Auggie next weekend.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Nice catching as usual sbc. If things go as planned, I hope to be doing a bit of creek fishing in St. Auggie next weekend.


 i've heard the bites been good down there lately  been trying to make it farther south myself but rising as early as i've been i'm lucky to show up when i do  ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

lucky thing for the fish you only had a few hours.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> lucky thing for the fish you only had a few hours.


 actually a "few hours" was all i could get out of them  after 10 am you were wasting your time as it was like someone hit a switch and they all turned off.... thats just about the same time the heat started beating down on you too


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice Feesh! It is pretty wild when we have 95*F plus days and fog in the wee early morning, I saw some last Wednesday heading in a creek down here.... Speaking of which...

The Creeks around St. Aug are a bit slow right now, two weeks ago the action was really hot. Chatter around town is BIG : fish in the inlets, and some Red Drum Beauties on the Beach too. The over-slot Black Drum are chomping down everything they come across and the Reds have been mid to upper slot and mostly caught in deeper water.

Flounder giggers should have been working it hard the past few days, with not much wind/chop and higher tides in the late night hours(which will continue for a week or so).

Great Report & tight lines,
G. Ghost


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Another good report SBC!  I think even guides would have trouble producing as consistently as you do.


----------

